# RCS and ?



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got a 15 gallon hex tank and don't know what to keep in it. I really like RCS and have some from another tank that i could start a new colony with in the 15 but I am looking for other tank mates or ideas on what to keep in the tank.

The tank will have black eco complete in it and I am in the process of getting some lighting to grow some melon sword and a few crypts. I'm sure some of my other plants will find there way into this tank eventually. Not a lot of floor space though.

So what are some ideas? Shrimp only? Shrimp and a few fish? 2 types of shrimp?! I would love to get some kind of bubble nester or mouth brooder if I could. I think that would be cool to watch and this tank is going to be right next to my comp so I can watch it alot.


Edit - I think I am going to get some black slate to stack to form caves, then plant some crypts in the back corners.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Red Cherry Shrimps and Crystal Red Shrimps. And some Tetras or Cardinals. *


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

The price of Crystals is keeping me from getting them. I'd love to have some though. Maybe when school starts I can use my GI Bill money to buy some! I'd love to get another type of shrimp colony started. There are so many cool looking shrimp that I want to raise.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Oh yes the CRS were a pain in the *** to get them . I got cherries for only 50c each and I had to buy the CRS for 6 bucks each. IMO the cherries that turn dark dark red bc of dark substrate look just as good as the CRS. Mine are grade A's and S's*


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh and I don't really want to get some more tetras for this tank or at least not the common ones. I have alot of tetras as it is and the tank right next to this one has RCS and neon tetras already.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Remember that the CRS are really sensitive cause they had to be inbred to get the color. The higher grade the more sensitive. I have to do frequent water changes to keep the nitrate close to 0-5ppm as possible. Oh and they wont breed if the ph is high or if the temp is too warm. I keep my pH at 6.8 and at 78F. *


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I just had a possible genuis idea. I've really wanted a pair of German Rams. 

So I am thinking of moving the shrimp and neons from my 30g into the 15g it will be about 10 neons and 30 or so shrimp. 

The betta can move into my livebearer tank. He was there before I moved him into my room so I know he will get along with them.

There are 3 bottomfish that I need to get ID'd. I bought them and forgot the name. Really cool looking fish, they can either stay or move into my planted 55. I think they would look awesome there.

Then I can buy a pair of rams for my 30g. Does that sound like a good plan or am I missing something?


----------

